# Factory repaint or old back in the day repaint?



## Robertriley (Dec 8, 2019)

I picked us tricycle up thinking that it was a different paint scheme.  After looking at it today, it may be an old factory repaint or just repainted years ago from the owner but I'm not too sure.  I can see original pinstripes underneath it. What's your thoughts?


----------



## Robertriley (Dec 8, 2019)

I was thinking that it might be possible that the manufacturer painted over the Sears paint so they could sell the surplus trikes to other outlets to sell.


----------



## cr250mark (Dec 8, 2019)

Chris ,
Only my opinion here
White painted darts look to be done a long time ago .
This is A Early repaint
I have Never seen the darts on any Early Racers .
Pinstripes  , embossed Elgin Racer on side and
Front nose grill were the only items I have seen
Painted typically white over whatever Main color
Of your racer. ( maroon or blue )
Still a Great trike !

mark


----------



## Robertriley (Dec 8, 2019)

cr250mark said:


> Chris ,
> Only my opinion here
> White painted darts look to be done a long time ago .
> This is Early repaint
> ...



Thanks, I still have your blue too.


----------



## Jewelman13 (Dec 8, 2019)

Here’s a pic of an original paint racer-


----------



## Jeff54 (Dec 9, 2019)

Spray bombed and not very good masking job, no doubt at all. Maybe a candidate for goof-off.


----------

